# KMail: 1.13.6

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, seit Tagen nervt kmail. Ich kann keine Mail verschicken. Ich habe an der Konfiguration nichts geändert. Mit Thunderbird kann ich Mail verschicken. Brauche ich zwingend kwalletd? Eigentlich doch nicht.

```
kmail --version 

Qt: 4.7.0

KDE Development Platform: 4.6.1 (4.6.1)

KMail: 1.13.6
```

```
Das Versenden ist fehlgeschlagen:

mail.cablemail.de: Socket operation timed out

Die Nachricht verbleibt im Postausgang, bis Sie entweder das Problem beseitigt haben (z. B. falsche Adresse) oder die Nachricht aus dem Postausgang entfernen.
```

----------

## mrsteven

Mal blind geraten: Kann es sein, dass vielleicht der Port deines Mailservers nicht richtig übernommen wurde? Möglicherweise gibt's auch ein Problem mit SSL/TLS?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe einen 2ten Versandweg eingerichtet auch port 25 auch mit SSL/TLS, der funktioniert. Dieser Versandweg hatte in der Vergangenheit auch mitunter nicht funktioniert, weshalb ich ihn gelöscht hatte.

----------

## Josef.95

Auch nur mal blind geraten.

Handelt es sich bei kmail und thunderbird um den selben ISP und den selben Account?

Falls es sich um ein free Mail-Account handelt, beachte das diese für den Mail-Versand bei einigen Providern neuerdings erst freigeschaltet werden müssen.

Siehe zb hier bei freenet.de SMTP-Freischaltung

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ja. Alles gleich.

----------

